# Sad Day in Colorado



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Bobcat season closed yesterday in Colorado so I made that last run of the year to pull my cages. I didn't have alot of time this year to run a full line but did O.K. Brouhgt in 17 Bobcat, 22 Grey Fox and 1 Red Fox. Had 2 cages stolen and 1 cage completely destroyed by a Lion. Iam going to tan 3 of the pelts and make a vest for the wife. Sure can't wait till next season. How did you guys do?


----------



## Cur Dog (Feb 15, 2010)

Catcapper, To my knowledge there is not a season for bobcats in Texas. My heart goes out to you. Maybe you should move to Texas, we got plenty of bobcats. there are lions out in West Texas.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

No can do--you guys don't have any Elk down there. Good Avatar.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Hi...hey tell me how do you make box sets for cats. We have em not far from here and I would like to be selective on my catch because of only being allowed 2. Lion huh egads need bigger boxs huh...lol.


----------



## Foxpro (Mar 3, 2010)

We don't have a published season, but there is a season to catch to sell. Sometime in the spring, our cats loose tehir winter fur and ther is no sense in trapping.

Still .... you can shoot em!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

On a Call-- I could write 4 pages on cage trapping. The short version is: 
1. Set your cage at a good *Location* (cat toilet,tracks,ect./can't catch cats if they aren't their.)
2. Bait/Lure the cage trap and build a cubby set around it using branches,brush,sticks. Make sure an animal can't get at the bait from the back,sides or top of the cage. Be sure to cover the cage well enough that Birds can not see it.
3. Cover the floor of the cage with pine needles,grass or dirt (whatever is available at the site)
4. Rough up the ground (2'W X 3'L) in front of the cage trap and scatter fur ripped from a rabbit hide or bird/chicken feathers or hair from a deer hide on the roughen area and up to the cage door. You want to make the set look like an animal was killed/eaten there.
5. Hang some sort of attractor (bird wing,piece of plastic bag,surveyors tape) approx. 4' off the ground and within 10' of the set if possible.
6. Go back in the morning and get pretty *[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]* cat.

The animals that you don't want--open cage--let them go.


----------



## Cur Dog (Feb 15, 2010)

catcapper, You are almost right on the Elk. We do have them on private ranches.

I have trapped with l live traps before but never tried to catch a bobcat. But I am going to try your method and will let you know how it turns out.
cur dog


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Hey Cur--Try to use cages that are at least 14"-16" tall. You guys have some good size cats down there. Bobcats don't like to be forced low into a cage.


----------



## livetotrap (Feb 24, 2010)

I second everything cattrapper said! Also if you are planning on making some cages yourself you can get by with them as skinny as 8 inches. I read an article once in I believe it was the Trapper and Predator Caller magazine about some guys in CA (where they can only trap with cages) and they noticed that if the cages were tall enough even big 20lb toms would squeeze into an 8in wide trap, they also caught plenty of greys in the skinny traps


----------



## Cur Dog (Feb 15, 2010)

I have some fairly good size traps. I am an ace at catching house cats.


----------



## Mr Mike (Feb 5, 2010)

Have you ever caught a coyote in a catch em alive trap? Just wondering some guys were talking about it and said it's near impossible???????


----------

